
Ask HN: Is anyone else seeing slow DNS? - AnimalMuppet
I&#x27;m seeing DNS requests taking a <i>very</i> long time to resolve, both at work and at home.  Different transport, different computers, even different OSes.  I&#x27;ve been seeing this for a couple of weeks.<p>Is anyone else running into this?  Anyone know what&#x27;s going on?
======
LinuxBender
If you checkout this script [1] what numbers do you get?

[1] -
[https://github.com/cleanbrowsing/dnsperftest](https://github.com/cleanbrowsing/dnsperftest)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Hmm. Nothing very horrible. 20 ms to 200 ms.

~~~
LinuxBender
Next step would be to add whatever DNS resolvers you use into that script then
compare.

------
mtmail
Also different DNS servers?

[https://www.dnsperf.com/](https://www.dnsperf.com/) does DNS services
monitoring.

------
DoctorOW
Personally I think something might have happened over at root server level as
I had issues while working with dig and whois tools.

------
san_dimitri
Yes. my home network is super slow and usually I blame Comcast but this is
different.

